

Top 10 Worthless Facebook Applications - edw519
http://www.contentinople.com/author.asp?section_id=435&doc_id=143640

======
kevTheDev
"The only thing more pathetic than still playing Rock, Paper, Scissors in real
life is playing it online with one-dimensional Web hands."

Sorry, but this is just not fair. Rock, paper, scissors used properly in real
life can be an effective decision making tool. Also, got to say, why does this
guy even care. If they're so worthless they'll die soon enough right?

------
run4yourlives
How about a top one list of Facebook Apps that aren't worthless?

~~~
gnaritas
Keep dreaming!

